# Winstrol Anavar Cycle



## Sen0 (Oct 17, 2003)

Well i found out i had a student load worth £600 that i didnt know about and since i am in no debt what so ever i decided to do a winstrol anavar cycle 

1 - 5 weeks 60mg Anavar ED

1 - 5 weeks 50mg Winstrol Tab ED

Do you think there would be any need for Nolvadex or Clomid?

Am not looking for mass gains here. I already weigh 110kg at 5`10 and with a 15% Body Fat.

Just looking to harden up muscle`s and increase my strength.

Do you think this will help with strength gains ?

Any suggestions would be great


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2003)

Yeah it will certainly improve strength and harden you up, it would be better if you could up it to 6 weeks if you can afford it. I see no reason for Clomid or nolva


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Are you gonna use liver protectors???


----------



## Sen0 (Oct 17, 2003)

Yeah Milk thistle and ALA..

Not to sure how much tho :?

need to go read up about it


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Ahh right looks good bro

1000mgs of each ED will be fine.

Jock


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

I always suggest 3,000mg ALA daily when using orals.

Better reaction at those dosages. Also helps with Body Compesition

Paul


----------



## V-Man (Nov 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by Sen0
> 
> *Well i found out i had a student load worth £600 that i didnt know about and since i am in no debt what so ever i decided to do a winstrol anavar cycle *
> 
> ...


Let me know how you get on with that cycle!

Once I am recovered from my gyno surgery I want to go back on the gear but this time ones that wont cause estrogens! ie your stack looks fine!

My surgery is tomorrow.


----------



## Sen0 (Oct 17, 2003)

No probs m8 ill keep you updated on my cycle..

Good luck with ur surgery bro hope all goes well..


----------



## V-Man (Nov 23, 2003)

Surgery went fine!!!

How is your cycle going?

Are you taking the Winny and Anavar at the same time? ie 5 week cycle? or you doing a 10 week cycle?


----------



## RhiNo1436114491 (Dec 4, 2003)

Any more updates guys? how's the cycle going?


----------



## V-Man (Nov 23, 2003)

He hasn't started the cycle yet!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2003)

if you can run the var at 50mg for 6 weeks instead of 60mg for 5 weeks... and get a few more winny tabs and run that at 50mg for 6 weeks too... should harden out and gain plenty of strength... if you wanted to you would more than likely drop a few BF% while preserving all your muscle and gaining strength... Good Luck


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Good Luck bro!


----------



## angelus (Nov 1, 2009)

hi

What do you thing about the following 8week cycle

50mg tab of winstrol daily

40mg Anavar daily

Injectable clenbuterol+yohimbe (icyplex)

for liver protection i suggest liv52/liv52DS instead of milk thistle it's cheaper and more effective.


----------

